# Well I tried. PL next to me is way to expensive



## ProteinFarts (Apr 2, 2014)

I looked around. This is the only power lifting gym near me. These are the prices. I won't be paying those. I have a 24 hour fit sports club membership for 2 1/2 bucks a month. 24 hour fit has the octagon weights. So no deadlifts there. I learned that lesson already. Broke my back for the 3rd time via the one inch shift those do. The nearest 24 hour with circular weights is 30 miles from me. Also a no go. 

Day pass - 20
3 day monthly - 100
Monthly unlimited - 150


----------



## j2048b (Apr 2, 2014)

Hmmm $150 per month to join a pl gym? Make ur own in ur garage if its possible?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2014)

U can powerlift in any gym. Be nice to be around other PLers but that shouldn't stop u if u really wanna do it


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 2, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> I looked around. This is the only power lifting gym near me. These are the prices. I won't be paying those. I have a 24 hour fit sports club membership for 2 1/2 bucks a month. 24 hour fit has the* octagon weights*. So no deadlifts there. I learned that lesson already. Broke my back for the 3rd time via the one inch shift those do. The nearest 24 hour with circular weights is 30 miles from me. Also a no go.
> 
> Day pass - 20
> 3 day monthly - 100
> Monthly unlimited - 150



I use them and have never had an issue. See lots of other folks doing deads etc..with them as well as myself..interesting


----------



## Seeker (Apr 2, 2014)

$150.00 a month?!  You sure that was power lifting and not cross fit?  Meh, not like there's much of a difference.  Lmao!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 2, 2014)

Seeker said:


> $150.00 a month?!  You sure that was power lifting and not cross fit?  Meh, not like there's much of a difference.  Lmao!!



Dick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 2, 2014)

steelers4life said:


> fuk you seek!!!



lol!!!   <3


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 2, 2014)

Seeker said:


> lol!!!   <3



I did change that. After I reread it I felt bad. Lol


----------



## Seeker (Apr 2, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I did change that. After I reread it I felt bad. Lol



Haha bro. You don't think I knew it was coming?  Lol its all good brother.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2014)

I've used those plates for deads too with no problems. U just have to re set your feet for every rep. No a huge deal.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 2, 2014)

Seeker said:


> $150.00 a month?!  You sure that was power lifting and not cross fit?  Meh, not like there's much of a difference.  Lmao!!



ask POB about cross fit pricing....hes the king


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 2, 2014)

and the octagon plates are no issue.  my gym has them


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 2, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> and the octagon plates are no issue.  my gym has them



Well they are for me. Without notice they will shift a inch or so upon touch down. And I touch and explode. I can't do refoot each time. Last time it shifted I hurt my back and vowd never to use them again for deads. As I'm sure many know you mess around with back injuries.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 2, 2014)

They are building a super sport 24 hour next to my house that I am grandfathered into for my $2.5 a month. 2 pools and the works. Hopefully that includes a round weights section.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 2, 2014)

...and ya I can just do that myself. Don't need instruction or anything. I just thought it would be fun to do with other like minded. And maybe a meet or two someday. Give me a reason to be in the gym ever morning above and beyond just to see my buff reflection in the mirror. That really doesn't do it for me. My wife adoring the muscle would even be enough. But *sigh* she does not care as much as I need.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2014)

Do deads in the rack then pf. Do them just like u would with rack pulls but stand on something so the bar is at the same level as it would be on the floor. Easy fix for those octagon plates. I wouldn't let those plates keep me from deadlifting.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> ...and ya I can just do that myself. Don't need instruction or anything. I just thought it would be fun to do with other like minded. And maybe a meet or two someday. Give me a reason to be in the gym ever morning above and beyond just to see my buff reflection in the mirror. That really doesn't do it for me. My wife adoring the muscle would even be enough. But *sigh* she does not care as much as I need.



Hahaha. All the more reason to get into powerlifting. if she doesn't adore it see if she'll adore POB/pop tart eating fat lol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I use them and have never had an issue. See lots of other folks doing deads etc..with them as well as myself..interesting



I've used them at my cousin's gym but am one of the ppl who hated them lol. Always would move after touching down on deads or power cleans. How did you manage to work around that Jen?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 3, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I've used them at my cousin's gym but am one of the ppl who hated them lol. Always would move after touching down on deads or power cleans. How did you manage to work around that Jen?



I go to my buddies gym with a DL bar platform and normal plates. 

My gym has these things too. I just did a 5rm with them. No real issue. The plates do shift a little. 

You should be resetting your feet after every pull anyways if you're a PLer.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 3, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I've used them at my cousin's gym but am one of the ppl who hated them lol. Always would move after touching down on deads or power cleans. How did you manage to work around that Jen?



They just haven't rolled I guess lol or they have, I didn't notice and readjusted. Either way, they don't bother me nor caused me to hurt myself  

On another note, going for 8 sets of 6 @ 240, we shall see

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Jenner said:


> They just haven't rolled I guess lol or they have, I didn't notice and readjusted. Either way, they don't bother me nor caused me to hurt myself
> 
> On another note, going for 8 sets of 6 @ 240, we shall see
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2



So basically you can deadlift me and a few 12packs. When's the interview


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 3, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> So basically you can deadlift me and a few 12packs. When's the interview


Lol, 5 sets down!


Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 3, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Lol, 5 sets down!
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2




Don't be that cougar who texts between sets. Get back to work!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Lol, 5 sets down!
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2



C'mon, 3 more to go. I can see the weights crying and cowering as you're setting up. Rep 'em out Jen!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Don't be that cougar who texts between sets. Get back to work!



Stop discouraging her, pics might follow if we continue to let her


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2014)

You can do the place with the octagon plates if you buy two 45lb bumper plates. You can ask the gym if you can bring them and keep em there. Lock them up with a bike lock. Put those on the bar first and the rest will not contact the floor.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You can do the place with the octagon plates if you buy two 45lb bumper plates. You can ask the gym if you can bring them and keep em there. Lock them up with a bike lock. Put those on the bar first and the rest will not contact the floor.



nice suggestion! so I assume they have a larger diameter than the octos? by how much?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> nice suggestion! so I assume they have a larger diameter than the octos? by how much?



Probably not by much, but it will provide a round surface.

Whats with the 150? That seems like a bit much for a friggin gym. What does that membership include?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 3, 2014)

for 150 bucks a month a weekly blow job from someone had better be included.  that's the stupidest thing i've ever heard.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 3, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> So basically you can deadlift me and a few 12packs. When's the interview





DieYoungStrong said:


> Don't be that cougar who texts between sets. Get back to work!





Docd187123 said:


> C'mon, 3 more to go. I can see the weights crying and cowering as you're setting up. Rep 'em out Jen!





Docd187123 said:


> Stop discouraging her, pics might follow if we continue to let her



LMAO! 

k, I was wrong, they are not octagon, they are round but have cut outs...hard to explain and they can roll if sat down on the cut out area.

Hey, I only text what I pull or lift between sets 

And, 8 sets of 6 @ 240 BOOM!! DL
        5 sets of 6 @ 145 (still building back up on squats)
        5 sets of 6 @ 155 extensions
        4 sets of 6 @ 140 single leg glute
        4 sets of abs

and I did post my bottom half the other day in my thread!!


----------



## JOMO (Apr 3, 2014)

Same reason I backed out. The only gym near me that does PL and Oly lifting solely charges $250 a month. And you must pick the times for what session you are attending online prior to the time. Are you kidding me!! I can't even walk in when I want!? Ny...what happened to you.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 3, 2014)

I will give you that $150 is expensive, but playing devil's advocate:  If you really want to be a PLer, then you must train with other PLers.  You will learn more in a week of training with people with PLing experience than you could in years of training by yourself.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 3, 2014)

At that price you could have a serious amount of toys in about 6 months.  Plus not have to deal with the collection agency if you leave.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 3, 2014)

joliver said:


> I will give you that $150 is expensive, but playing devil's advocate:  If you really want to be a PLer, then you must train with other PLers.  You will learn more in a week of training with people with PLing experience than you could in years of training by yourself.



I have to agree with Joli on this. Also it seems like you can buy all kinds of equipment for 150 a month but go price out some specialty bars, chains, bands, racks, ghr, monolift, iron, and you will see why it's worth it to pay for the gym.  My experience in a pl gym is you might pay in the beginning but when you get in there and are actually part of the team and put your work in the fee will be dropped or greatly reduced. With that said, it's your choice and honestly if you stand by your decision not to use aas, I wouldn't suggest pl anyway.


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 3, 2014)

PF,
Have you looked into and/or researched powerlifting groups in your area? There are many gyms not widely advertised, they are more like private clubs. Often working out of a garage, storage unit, the back of somebody's shop, etc. You might have better luck headed that direction.

Word of advice though; if you join one, they'll make you squat and forget about your stairs. (joking).


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 3, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> PF,
> Have you looked into and/or researched powerlifting groups in your area? There are many gyms not widely advertised, they are more like private clubs. Often working out of a garage, storage unit, the back of somebody's shop, etc. You might have better luck headed that direction.
> 
> Word of advice though; if you join one, they'll make you squat and forget about your stairs. (joking).



Thnaks bro I'll look into it!


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 3, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I have to agree with Joli on this. Also it seems like you can buy all kinds of equipment for 150 a month but go price out some specialty bars, chains, bands, racks, ghr, monolift, iron, and you will see why it's worth it to pay for the gym.  My experience in a pl gym is you might pay in the beginning but when you get in there and are actually part of the team and put your work in the fee will be dropped or greatly reduced. With that said, it's your choice and honestly if you stand by your decision not to use aas, I wouldn't suggest pl anyway.



WHY NOT??

10char


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 3, 2014)

Words of Wisdom from my grandfather, God rest his soul...... _ "If you really want to do something you'll find a way, if you don't, you'll find an excuse"_


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 3, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Words of Wisdom from my grandfather, God rest his soul...... _ "If you really want to something you'll find a way, if you don't, you'll find an excuse"_



Back in the day my kids red wood fort had 4 holes drilled in it for me to do shoulder presses, bench, and squats.  Was going to add a dip station until I ran out of drill bits and counter weights.  So I climbed up there and got on my knees and found the corner and did my dips.  The monkey bars were my pull up station I added weight when I needed it.  Ive propped myself up on my picnic table with 2 kids on my back and did incline pushups.  You don't have to have heavy friends or secret clubs to go heavy.  With your stats I would think this wouldn't be an issue.  Its a mindset.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 4, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Back in the day my kids red wood fort had 4 holes drilled in it for me to do shoulder presses, bench, and squats.  Was going to add a dip station until I ran out of drill bits and counter weights.  So I climbed up there and got on my knees and found the corner and did my dips.  The monkey bars were my pull up station I added weight when I needed it.  Ive propped myself up on my picnic table with 2 kids on my back and did incline pushups.  You don't have to have heavy friends or secret clubs to go heavy.  With your stats I would think this wouldn't be an issue.  Its a mindset.



I don't think I'm prepared to take it quite that far lol but I get your gist. I put in a call to another place I found nearby. At this point just a reliable spotter would be nice.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 4, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I have to agree with Joli on this. Also it seems like you can buy all kinds of equipment for 150 a month but go price out some specialty bars, chains, bands, racks, ghr, monolift, iron, and you will see why it's worth it to pay for the gym.  My experience in a pl gym is you might pay in the beginning but when you get in there and are actually part of the team and put your work in the fee will be dropped or greatly reduced. With that said, it's your choice and honestly if you stand by your decision not to use aas, I wouldn't suggest pl anyway.



Seems kinda messed up lol why can't we powerlift natural ?


----------

